# Roubaix SL3 Pro Frameset Paint job Focus Group RBR style...



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

As antiseptic as it is, decisions about aesthetics today are done across demographics in numbers to hit an overall target for appeal. So thought I would enlist the opinion of Specialized fans on RBR to help me decide on a paintjob for a 2012 Roubaix Pro Frameset. 
I have been in denial about my riding position too long on my Look roadbike after another great season of riding albeit with shortish head tube for my leg length and therefore will be switching frames for 2012. I've decided to support my LBS and order a Roubaix Pro SL3 frameset. I like to build my own bikes and am fussy about component mix and like what Specalized has done with the Roubaix SL3 Pro with new hidden cable routing and prefer a threaded BB as long as they are offered. 

Below are the two color options offered in the US. I like an understated look typically and Specialized trying to appeal across party lines offers both a sporty carbon black with neon blue accent version and what I would coin a bit more elegant and perhaps more tradional if not understated Charcoal and Silver option. I can't decide as I tend to have pretty ecclectic taste in things. I don't necessarily want understated but not sure if I want the neon blue graphics over time. So thought I would poll the collective here.
What do you guys like? The dem on Roubaix owners is they tend to be a bit older and I am no exception but that doesn't mean we can't stand a bit of neon as some of us that didn't kill too many brain cells still remember the 60's. 
Thanks for your vote.

PS: Also included a member's built up 2012 Roubaix Pro pic below in Charcoal paint scheme....a stunning bike to be sure. My characterization is...the Charcoal looks like a classy Bimmer or AMG Benz and the carbon black with neon, although I haven't seen it built up looks like more like a Porsche or a slightly racier look. Gonna have to decide before I visit my local bike shop. A tough but a good decision to have. May go for the black and blue


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

I find myself in exactly the same position. They are both hotttt !


----------



## tiflow_21 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd go black/blue without question.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

56 have looked at this thread so far and only you have been kind enough to comment. Thanks for that. Tough choice isn't it?


----------



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Charcoal looks awesome..


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm think I'm going to go with the black and blue just because my allez comp has red.


----------



## Bduke21 (Nov 12, 2011)

I like both colors, now if the black and blue was a matte finish..... that would be ideal.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Black...always black.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

The Charcoal would be my choice. I just think over the long hall, you will still like it


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Black and blue for sure.

The charcoal/black stripes will go out of fashion within the year.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

More are weighing in now and pretty understandable why opinions are mixed...each frame color is nice but different. Have to say, I am thankful that Specialized design office is cleaning up their act and getting some better looking paint jobs out there. To me their products are technically outstanding but the frameset graphics haven't been very flattering IMHO.

Thought I would share my current bike which will be replaced by the Roubaix SL3 Pro frameset this winter. I will transfer the Campy groupset to the new frame. The Look has been an outstanding bike and to me a great balance of ride compliancy and power transfer but I need a more upright ride for my aging back and neck...really the only reason I am going to replace it. I love the graphics on the older Look bikes which are also Carbon grey only with exposed 3K weave pattern more common to the bikes of about 5 years ago. So on one hand, I am leaning to the Charcoal Roubaix because as mentioned, it is neutral and one really never grows tired of it as I have never tired of my Look. But...yeah...black does rock as a bike color as well and maybe the blue graphics would be sweet and a definite change and maybe time for a change...and hence my dillemma. 

Please keep your opinions coming and thanks for sharing your opinion.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

OK..now we have a good comparison. Looking at a frameset doesn't tell the tape as well as seeing a built up bike. Below is a bike built up with the Roubaix SL3 Pro in carbon black with neon blue graphics. With respect to the owner...I prefer the Charcoal paint scheme when looking at each bike. Camera angle probably matters some and pictures generally don't do justice but the Charcoal/silver looks a bit nicer to me. As it turns out each are a decent depiction because they each look to be size 58...which is my size as well. That head tube is gonna help.


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

Initially didn't like the Black and Blue, but the more I see it, the more I like it. I definitely don't like the alternative.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

ARE..I am leaning toward the Charcoal. The black and blue just doesn't do it for me. The blue is too much...neon is too vivid for my conservative taste I guess. I like the color blue...and the minimalism of the paint scheme and I like black bikes.
Hard to tell without seeing the bike built up in person and of course the tire and bar tape color etc would play a role in how good the bike looks. 

Below is the black and blue Pro frame I found poking around the web.
All said, I like the Expert paint job perhaps the best which only comes as a complete bike. Thing is...I don't want a complete bike. I could buy the Expert and part out the compoent group, bars, wheelset etc through ebay but that is just more work. So it will probably be the Charcoal Pro SL3 frameset for me.


----------



## busterb (Nov 7, 2011)

I just got the blue pro and love it.. Reason being is i like the raw carbon look in contrast to the painted gloss black on the frame. Much simpler and cleaner to me with the neon blue to give it that pop. I just did a photo shoot of the build and will post them up when they are finished.

btw.. the expert frame is threaded bb vs osbb30 on the pro


----------



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

I have had the same dilemma in choosing between the frames. After seeing them both on built up bikes, I am going with Charcoal. I am currently riding a red Allez, so I want to keep a touch of red anyways.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

*And the winner is:*

busterb...
According to Specialized website the Pro frameset is a threaded BB.

I just ordered the frameset from my local bike shop. I haven't had a new roadbike in a few years now and am pretty excited about the 2012 season. According to Specialized, the Pro frameset is on backorder...at least in the color I ordered...from now until next March...which I can live with. My hope is the frameset will come in sometime this winter and can take my time and build it up in time for the snow to clear.
Tough decision and could live with both colors.

And the winner is:


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

They all look good because of the understated graphics. My 2006 Roubaix has eleven "Specialized" or "Roubaix" stickers on it and it's too much. 

Looks like the main "Specialized" is a little smaller, too. Might be time for a new bike!

Whatever color you choose, enjoy!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Agree SRV. Sadly its taken too long for Specialized to figure out that most don't want to ride a bill board for a bicycle. Now, their graphics are catching up with their outstanding engineering and they are putting out a more understated look. Their Sworks have always had a more minimalist hotrod look and finally this theme is carrying over to their other framesets. 

The challenge for their graphic designers is to minimize attention to the monster Roubaix head tube which is the reason why many of us choose this bike because we don't want to ride with a craned neck. They accomplish this visual effect by striping it top and bottom which reduces its net visual height. Sorry to say but their earlier candy cane paint jobs were pathetic.,,,what looked like ribbon draped over the headtube again to diminish the statement of the headtube size. They're getting it now. 

The wildcard for the SL3 Pro frame is...I have seen the frame with OSBB and yet Specialized spec's the Roubaix SL3 Pro frameset as having a threaded BB. I hope it does. Specialized may have changed the spec from OSBB to a conventional english threaded BB....Pro framesets are on backorder from Specialized right now. Will see what I get...am good either way honestly.


----------



## OKI_Axehole (Oct 3, 2011)

*Only two color options for the Pro?*

I ran across a very sexy picture of a Black/Red Roubaix Pro (SRAM Red)... It's not listed on Specialized's web site anywhere though.

leisurelakesbikes.com/images/ProductImages/fullsize/Bikes/Specialized/12SpecRoubaix.jpg

Is this a figment of someone's imagination, or has Specialized been offering more colors than they list on their site and I've been looking elsewhere for the wrong reasons?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

OKI_Axehole said:


> I ran across a very sexy picture of a Black/Red Roubaix Pro (SRAM Red)... It's not listed on Specialized's web site anywhere though.


That's a UK store, and therefore probably a UK spec bike.


----------



## OKI_Axehole (Oct 3, 2011)

Is there an option to get our unrefined American hands on the sexier UK paint options?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

OKI_Axehole said:


> Is there an option to get our unrefined American hands on the sexier UK paint options?


Emigrate? But you probably wouldn't like the weather.

Or you could switch to a Tarmac.


----------



## OKI_Axehole (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah... Emigration... you know, that's funny because I was just asking myself the other day if my best option for finding a decent ride was to move my ass to Europe. The UK seems to have all of the best online shops, and half of the manufacturers have hot new whizbang toy that they won't export to the States. 

It's a shame... Roubaix is a nice ride and a great bike... but that charcoal, grey, and red just doesn't do it for me.

I've recently been comparing the C'Dale SuperSix Evo and the Tarmac that you pictured above. Both of the rides are equally impressive as far as road feel, and both are very good looking bikes as well.


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

charcola all the way


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Frankly, I don't really understand the purpose of this thread. Just decide which one you like more, and buy that one. Why would my opinion, a stranger hiding behind a computer, mean anything to you? Who cares what color I like? Your opinion means nothing to me when I buy a bike, unless we're talking performance or quality issues base on real experience. My Roubaix is purple. Do you still want to talk with me?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Special Eyes said:


> Frankly, I don't really understand the purpose of this thread. Just decide which one you like more, and buy that one. Why would my opinion, a stranger hiding behind a computer, mean anything to you? Who cares what color I like? Your opinion means nothing to me when I buy a bike, unless we're talking performance or quality issues base on real experience. My Roubaix is purple. Do you still want to talk with me?


Why do focus groups exist? Why do people ask the purpose of threads?
Why do people buy purple bikes? Why would I want to talk to you?
I wouldn't.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

OK...back on point.
For those with the vision to appreciate the black and blue...I get it better after seeing the following video.
I am tempted to change my order. 
Kudos to Specialized for releasing a minimalist paint scheme:
Specialized 2012 Roubaix Presented by PV Bicycle Center in Palos Verdes - YouTube


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I like the black and blue. Black looks to be a mix of flat and gloss. To me i think it's that I've never seen this combo.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Got the call from the bike shop and the frame came in quicker than expected.  I wasn't sure what to expect when I opened the box but the new frame is very nice. Speaking of unexpected...when I got the frame home and exposed it to different light conditions, I was pretty surprised. Had I not seen this before I would have thought it may have been a defect. Some know the perfect carbon weave you see on earlier carbon fiber framesets has a uniform cosmetic layer over the carbon. This adds weight and negligible strength. Specialized apparently elected not to employ a cosmetic layer and let the translucency of the frame shine through. This marblized look is all over the dark carbon and even the fork. I also looked at BikerNutz frame pictures which he posted in the SL3 thread since we just received the same frameset and color and noticed the same appearance. I have seen this before in the bike industry. Easton carbon handlebars are the same natural unfinished carbon which of course produces the strongest bar for it weight.

In indirect light the top tube charcoal color appears opaque. In direct light a very different look::


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

That thing looks great.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Adrian. I have to say I was a bit surprised to see it. And...lighting changes the appearance of the charcoal which maybe virgin carbon with perhaps a matte clear coat over it only.
In the SL3 thread, BikerNutz shows two good shots of the frame. It is a handsome frame. I have to admit, I was taken off guard by the inconsistent look of the carbon. But thinking about the alternative of a uniform charcoal color...I guess this quality adds character.  To illustrate how lighting affects the translucency of the charcoal grey, contrast the pic below with the one above. The x in Roubaix is washed out in the above pic but not so below due to different lighting and camera angle.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Thought I would share some early pics as I have just started the build. Nice to get the phone call from my local bike shop before Christmas. I rarely stop in at the bike shop in town because I get most of my stuff on line and build it up but they are really great folks and glad to support them with this purchase:









First step is to cut the steerer. I tend to cut the steerer conservatively on my builds and elected to opt for about 5mm or so longer than a standard issue factory built Roubaix bike…as shown below. Not a radically tall steerer by any means as the head tube is copious on the Roubaix which is one of the things I really like about it...able to run the stem turned down and still have my bar height close to saddle height. Then remove all warning stickers. Then install wheels and thread in the Campy BB cups. BB shell width was right on the money at 68mm and threads were perfect which always makes for a nice beginning. The quality btw of this Taiwan made frame is excellent. Then its check the derailleur hanger for plumb radially around the axle. Within 1/8” in all directions and a light tweak with the Park hanger tool to bring it right in for accurate rear derailleur indexing. 
As an aside, this tool is one worth having. Many never solve poor shifting issues and many times the root cause is a crooked hanger...and they can come a bit out of spec from the factory as well (tolerance stack up) and always worth a check. One cavaet if using this great tool. NEVER use a Park hanger tool on a carbon frame in particular without the rear wheel 'tightly' skewered to the rear drop out. The hanger derives its strength from the compression of the axle and bad things can happen to carbon with its low fracture resistance when twisting on even a ductile hanger without the support of a wheel. 









Time to install my faithful Campy cranks. Most of the components are new or purchased within the last year…but I have had this Campy carbon crank for about 10K riding miles and it has been flawless. Its a compact with non standard gearing of 50/38 which is so much nicer to ride than 50/34 if you don't need the short gear inches for climbing...small ring is more usable at higher speed. Btw for those inclined, a std generic 110bcd inner ring can be made to fit with a little 'message' with a dremel...working around their proprietary 112mm 5th chain ring bolt. Original cups and bearings. I prefer a threaded BB and one of the things I like about the Roubaix Pro frameset however as stated in other threads, I don’t discriminate from BB30 or PF30. If going that direction however, I would change to a BB30 crank.

















A note about tire clearance on this frame. This is a welcome change from my last frameset which wouldn’t tolerate a wider tire than 23c. Looks like 28c’s would fit no problem front and back. Because the ride is so good on the Roubaix, most opt for 23c tires however as more compliance isn’t needed. Nice to know there is room however and opportunity to run lower pressures without pinch flatting.









Waiting for a few odds and ends…Campy cable kit…braze on Campy front derailleur etc. Fizik Microtex tape just arrived…bright red to pick up the frame highlights. Will post more pics as the build progresses…stay tuned.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Couple more pics with the bike on the ground with saddle and handlebar mounted. 58cm frame size works out perfectly for my 77cm saddle top to BB center saddle height and reach is perfect with 110mm stem. Amount of seat post showing is just right, saddle not too low relative to seat tube length nor too much post showing…so a good frame size for my leg length. With a whopping 225mm head tube the handlebar top is only a couple of centimeters below saddle height even with a flat stem which will make for good comfort on long rides…really my objective in buying this frameset. May go 120mm stem length for summer riding but at 575mm from saddle tip to handlebar center with saddle in the middle of its rails, cockpit will be suitably roomy. For those interested I am 6’ ¼” with 35 inch cycling inseam…long legs and arms and why I typically seek a frame with an generous head tube length.

Love how the bike sits. Also like the FSA K-wing carbon compact handlebar I have ridden now for a full season. Very comfy and compliant bar with notable vibration damping and appreciate the broad tops for my palms and hook shape in the drops…seems to ergonomically meld with this bike.

As I look at this frame which is sculpted in shape really and seamless monocoque….for those design buffs out there…I try to imagine what it reminds me of as the Roubaix in particular is a bit different than other bikes with its tall and contoured head tube and convex and flared end top tube, sculpted stays as well etc. I am reminded for some reason of the art deco period of the 20’s and 30’s as I look at it. Yes much of the frame proportion is born out of function and not fashion as was the case back then…clinical FEA today yielding tube sections that provide elusive blend of vertical compliance and torsional stiffness…and yet the result is surprisingly organic looking…quite unique in its look. I believe it is a bit leading edge and clearly different and perhaps an acquired taste for those like me that grew up on thin tubed racing frames which by contemporary standards, were a bit more elegant if not appearing almost fragile in shape…


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

The bike is just finished and thought I would share a pic before I wrap the bars. Went together pretty quickly as most of us tend to find time for things we like.  I am pleased with the result. I also took the care to wrap the top tube and chain stays in ‘bike saver’ clear tape sold by Colorado Cyclist before taking the bike out on the road. I use this tape on all my bikes to protect it. I hate top tube scratches in particular. 

Don’t see a lot of Specialized built with Campy and so it was fun to build something a bit different. Hidden cable routing isn’t difficult just takes a bit more care as there is ample opportunity to increase internal cable drag which is often reported. The bike shifts perfectly on the stand. One such opportunity for increased cable drag exists when crossing the cables inside the down tube. Since not real easy to see up into the down tube even with removing the derailleur cable guide plates…have to make sure you only have one cable cross as tangled cables with upset shift quality of course.
Haven’t had the bike on the road yet because it won't stop raining but will show a couple more pics when I wrap the bars and include my impressions about the bike’s performance.

I bought the bike because of the excellent combination of performance relative to ride compliancy and in particular riding position. I strongly considered a Tarmac which is a fantastic bike but decided that I will be riding more miles in 2012 and will appreciate the fractionally more compliant ride and in particular, the nice tall head tube of the Roubaix which allows getting the handlebar height within an inch or so of my saddle height even with my long legs.
Yes I could achieve the same position on the Tarmac with a riser stem but the Roubaix for my type of riding checks a few more boxes. A lucky man should own both. Most bikes that fit me in top tube have a shorter head tube and if I want to ride without too much drop, I need a riser stem. This bike geometry works best for how I am built. No doubt it will be laterally stiff enough with the 10r FACT carbon of the SL3. A last note that sealed it for me relative to this frameset is...the retrogrouch in me still prefers a threaded BB. Part of that is I can still run my Campy cranks which have been flawless since new. Overtime I will have to embrace BB30 or PF30 but meanwhile, I'm gonna ride the wave.


----------



## busterb (Nov 7, 2011)

Gratz on your build so far.. Looks great!! Cant wait to hear from you first ride.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Looks great, and just my size too!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

busterb said:


> Gratz on your build so far.. Looks great!! Cant wait to hear from you first ride.


Thanks Buster...and want to say thanks for all your advice throughout the build as you were gracious to answer my questions.
I was inspired by the Roubaix Pro you just built in Black with blue accents. Dura Ace is sweet and your bike is perfectly sized by your pictures. 

This thread starts as being slightly conflicted about what color to order. I have no regrets but believe at the end of the day, I would have been just as happy if not happier with your color choice. I would have liked to see the two frames side by side before deciding, but didn't have that opportunity.
I am still happy with the Charcoal as its neutral palette will likely age well...but the black with blue has a hotrod look I like as well.
Thanks again.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

ukbloke said:


> Looks great, and just my size too!


Thanks for your comments ukbloke. As I recall from the other post, you are a taller man than I. And then there is the fellow that is 6'9" that posted his bike. I have one friend that tall and only one as guys your height are typically the tallest guys around.  Roubaixs are great for long legged guys and kudos to Specialized for inventing the comfort road bike genre. As you well know, that long head tube, while not the most aesthetic thing of beauty, sure makes the ride more enjoyable. 
I look forward to many long rides in the sun in '12 and wish you the same.
Happy holidays.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Bike is now complete. I enjoyed the build process and very happy with the final result. I have to say as I look at the finished bike, I have to commend Specialized for designing a decent looking bike for having such a long headtube..an aesthetic challenge for sure as smaller bikes with shorter head tubes tend to look better proportioned. But the tall head tube that Specialized made popular is what makes the Roubaix such a great bike for average riders. I am glad I finally have one as I have wanted one for a while now.
This bike has a very stout downtube and very thick section BB so no doubt it has very stiff and efficient power transfer in spite of its friendly riding position. 

I chose Fizik Microtex handlebar tape as my favorite tape and picked bright red which is a close match for the accents on the frame. 
Here is the look from the saddle with the computer mounted.









Here is front view that shows cable routing. The cables were cut about as short as possible with only a slight amount of adjustment for a stem change in the event I elect to stretch out a bit more but the bike feels spot on in fit and fit was calculated based upon many bikes before and many miles of trial of error.









And lastly a look from the left side of the bike. I will take better pictures in more natural light when I get the bike outside. I took my time as there was no need to rush with the forthcoming winter. I like to build a new bike once in a while in the cold months…or do major maintenance when its cold and then ride a lot when the weather warms up. Snow on the ground here now and therefore it maybe a while. I have a flatbar 29er I ride in cold and slippery weather and will wait for some dry pavement to get the bike out on the road.


----------



## busterb (Nov 7, 2011)

very nice.. too bad i cant share some of my sunshine here in CA for you to take her for a spin..


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Looks very nice. 
Must admit though that to me the color combo is too strongly associated with the McLaren-Mercedes Formula 1 cars.










On the other hand I like bikes with that weird blue/green color...

(Btw: Converting Campagnolo UT cranks from BC to BB30 or whatever is the cost of a set of cups, maybe USD 30. Nothing wrong with threaded BBs, though. )


----------



## shb77 (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome looking bike!
The colour scheme really works for me


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yeah buster...weather is gonna suck in the midwest for the next few months. I wasn't sure when the frame was gonna come in and it arrived sooner than I thought so built up the bike when I had time. Will be ready for the spring tho.  I hope to get it out this week for a shake down ride to get a sense of just how good the new Roubaix is. Its had glowing reviews and why I picked up the frameset. Specialized is my favorite bike company and I wanted to support them as well.

As to the color thing...its a tough call. The black with blue is cool and different look to be sure. I am a bit of a red fan and figured the charcoal which is very neutral would age well as one member responded earlier. Believe I will swap out the orange Vittoria Rubino Pro III's for red however...which will tie to the bar tape and and accents on the frame. Will probably order some up shortly. The Rubino Pro III's btw at 150 TPI are excellent training tires...supple carcass with decent speed and great tread life.
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Finally got the bike out yesterday for its maiden ride…40 degrees and all we can hope for in this neck of the woods this time of year..generally colder. First impression is…the bike likes to run for sure and the riding position feel good. Its been about 5 years or so since I owned a road bike with the handlebar height only slightly below the saddle. I honestly expected a bit more plushness to the ride with all the raves about ride quality. What I felt was...a stiff or competent ride which was quite muted over bumps. I would say Specialized struck the right balance here which isn't easy to achieve. No sense of flex to the frame nor any sense of harshness. I was hoping the bike wasn't a pogo stick and it isn't. So a comfortable ride wasn't achieved based upon a flexy frame. Generally as most know that have owned stiff racing bikes...many times stiffness creates harshness. The SL3 layup is stiffer in front than my Look 555 which shouldn’t be a great surprise due to the tapered head tube integrated to top and down tubes…but believe the very stout downtube diameter and wide section taper of the top tube at the headtube also fortify the stiffness of the front end. If I were to critique the design, I would say that Specialized created a stiff frame...front end and BB in particular are rock solid...only a frame with relaxed angles that gives it some suspension over bumps. The laid out fork rake and headtube including relaxed rear triangle and seat stay length which increases wheelbase is what gives this bike its comfort that doesn't come with a deficit to stiffness. I guess its been proved that you can have your cake and eat it too...but..the frame angles and wheelbase that produce the ride quality at no sacrifice to energy transfer aka stiffness do take the edge off of cat like handling if that is your priority....so no free lunch there.

Speaking of handling, the bike does not have quick handling with its long wheelbase and laid out front fork and rear triangle…but for in line mile munching…what the bike is designed for…allowing long distance riding with less fatique...it’s the ticket…really tracks and ignores side wind and no handling deficit per se…goes where you point it. For crits tho, or a bike with more playful handling...look elsewhere. 

Can definitely feel the compliancy in the Roubaix seatpost…more flex than my Thomson post which are known for their rigidity. The Roubaix post should bode well for long rides in combination with the firm shell Toupe saddle which I have grown to love. The BB on this bike is a brick$h!thouse in stiffness which I kinda expected…even tho a threaded BB...and it looks the part…very large web section around the BB connecting to adjacent frame tubes.

Won’t really know how fast the bike is until I race it against my friends in the spring…but the bike certainly feels quick. The riding position is why I bought it…roomy reach without much drop and love the old school riding position which no doubt will be easier on my neck and back and wrists. Also because the handlebar is positioned only a cm or so below the saddle, on the maiden ride, I found myself a lot more in the drops as they are much more comfortable with a higher handlebar. 

Lastly, decided the orange tires much go…and have ordered some Red Vittoria’s to replace them. Below is quick photoshop comparison of red to orange tires on the bike.
Red tires tie in the accents of the bike and bar tape better than the orange IMHO.
Have a look:


----------

